# Dubai-Al Ain on bus?



## haibinhle (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Looking for hours on internet but I haven't found any updated information about this line. Has anyone here recently travel on bus (round trip) from Dubai and Al Ain (vice versa)?

I cant find the timetable of the route on RTA website so I really appreciate if someone has recent infor abt this route, whether it is still in operation or not. Normally it's supposed to connect Al Guibaiba Bus Stn to some Bus Stn in Al Ain.

Thank you in advane,
BRs,
HBLE


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

RTA doesn't operate Dubai Al Ain bus, think it's Al Ghazal.

Starts 0540, every 40 mins until 2300 but erratic, especially if big bus - often they wait until full.

Departs Dubai Al Ghubaiba, nowhere else. Short walk from Al Ghubaiba metro station. From Al Ain will drop off at a couple of places - near Wafi, and near Karama MS.

Up to date information on internet but not on RTA website (actually it might be, I found a pdf from RTA once but can't remember where).


----------

